

The Limits of Quantum Computers by Scott Aaronson [pdf] - amichail
http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/limitsqc-draft.pdf

======
andrewljohnson
Hey Scott,

Page 2, mid-page I think you edited a bug into the article. You repeat the
same phrase at the end of one graph and the beginning of the next:

This research has revealed that even a quantum computer would face significant
limitations.

Contrary to the popular image, their work has revealed even a quantum computer
would face significant limitations.

Also, on page 3 you omit a "the":

Exactly how much faster are we talking? To even ask these questions correctly,
let alone answer them, requires knowing something about one of great
scientific ideas of the past fifty years: the theory of computational
complexity.

If only you were Don Knuth, I could buy a cup of coffee.

~~~
Devilboy
_Lov Grover did find a quantum algorithm that works on general NP problems but
that algorithm only achieves a quadratic speed-up and we have evidence that
those techniques will not go further._

from this article: [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/9/38904-the-status-of-
the...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/9/38904-the-status-of-the-p-versus-
np-problem/fulltext)

